# Dying very damaged, bleached hair? (Pictures!)



## Hotpinkkk (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello! 

My hair isn't necessarily very damaged, but somewhat dry and presumably very porous from the bleaching process. 

I went blonde by using regular blonde dye every 6-8 weeks, until my hair was very light, and from there, I began using "blonding" hair dye. 

My hair has been blonde since May 2010. I take very good care of it. (Deep conditioning, using conditioner every day, using heat protectants and leave-in conditioner)

But now, I would really like to go back to brunette, preferably a dark, chocolate brown. 

I dyed my hair recently with 'Medium Golden Brown' hair dye. The color was dark for a few washes, but it is fading VERY quickly.

My hair a couple inches from my roots is a nice color, but from there my hair is a lighter grey-brown.

I'm wondering if I use a darker color, if it will stay/look better, or if I will end with dark brown roots, and much lighter ends? 

Suggestions and tips GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 11, 2011)

I too have bleached blonde hair but have not yet tried going back to brown.  I did a little research and found this article which I felt had solid and valid advice.  Hope this helps - http://www.blonde-ambition.co.uk/backtobrown.shtml   Please let us know if you have any more questions, that's what we're here for!

Jeannine


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sometimes the ends can be very porous resulting in different color than the roots. This happened to me when I did hair color on my own at home a few years ao. My ends also ended up looking ashy even though the color I picked was not ashy. I had to have mine fixed at the salon because it looked so bad and I changed my mind and wanted to be back to a blonde. I learned not to mess with my hair.


----------



## Hotpinkkk (Mar 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Reija* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sometimes the ends can be very porous resulting in different color than the roots. This happened to me when I did hair color on my own at home a few years ao. My ends also ended up looking ashy even though the color I picked was not ashy. I had to have mine fixed at the salon because it looked so bad and I changed my mind and wanted to be back to a blonde. I learned not to mess with my hair.



This is what happened to me. The area around my roots is a nice color, but the rest is ashy. Icky. I'm definitely going to try the suggestions in the link jeanarick gave me. Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Any more tips would be loved!


----------



## katana (Mar 11, 2011)

All I can say is stay brunette! It looks much better and is way less damaging.

I destroyed my hair a few years back, over bleaching and such.

I would use Joico K-Pak, get a trim and be gentle with your hair. Once it is damaged there isnt really anything you can do to fix or repair it, just try to prevent further damage.

Good Luck!


----------



## Annelle (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't really hvae any experience in dying my hair, but from my friends' experiences...sometimes just getting it professionally done for a major change is best. If anything, they've got more experience in just doing those radical changes, and their customers can come back and tell them if it went well or not a lot more frequent than a single person can through personal experiences.

They might also know some tips or tricks that you didn't think of from learning from what other people have said through the years, because I'm sure there are others who have gone from bleach blonde back to dark again too.


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 13, 2011)

If you are looking to achieve a particular shade, I truly recommend coloring your hair multiple times, rather than just once. You cannot expect results instantaneously because color does not pick up color. If you attempt to color your hair brown, it is not going to turn the color that desired shade. You may garner results the first day, but after you wash your hair, you will notice the desired shade to fade. As you color your hair, make sure to deep condition between every hair coloring session.


----------



## DirtyFlirty (Apr 2, 2011)

Your hair is beautiful blond....but I understand it can be hard on your hair


----------

